# Orijen LBP too high in protein?



## WGSDlover (Mar 25, 2010)

I am a bit confused about these posts saying that high protein in puppies are not good. Is Orijen LBP protein level too high for GSD pups at 40%? If so what is a good level for a GSD pup? What are some other kibble suggestions? How long should you keep them on puppy formula before switching them to adult? I am getting a new WGSD pup on Saturday, the breeders currently have her on Royal Canine Baby MaxiDog 30, I plan on transitioning her from this food with whatever I decide since I am not a huge fan of Royal Canine. Any suggestions? I also have a 12 month old GSD and I want to switch his food as well, not completely sold on Natural Balance Duck and Potato for him since the protein is rather low (although he loves it). I want what is best for my dogs but not willing to switch completely to RAW yet until I get another freezer. Is having my 12 month old pup on Adult food too early?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I plan on switching to adult food for my pup at 1 yr. At that time, I'm going to switch him to TOTW priare blend. If I had the option of feeding Orijen right now, I would, but instead am feeding solid gold wolf cub.

I don't think it's the protein that's too high, but often in large breed puppy foods, the calcium is too high, which is the problem. This is not the case with Orijen LBP though, and it is actually quite readily suggested for large breed dogs.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Puppies can do fine on a good quality high protein diet. Unfortunately, most grades of meats used in dog food manufacturing have calcium and phosphorus levels that are higher than recommended for a pup.

Orijen uses low ash meats in their formula so that calcium and phosphorus are appropriate for a large breed puppy. 

I wanted my pup to have a high protein diet if he could and I do feed raw part of the time. The rest of the time he is on Orijen LBP.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I had Djibouti on Orijen LBP until he was 12-15mos. I'm getting an Irish Wolfhound pup within the next 12-15mos. I'll feed him Orijen LBP for the 1st 12-15mos. It's truly a superior puppy food IMO & the only high protein kibble appropriate for pups, IMO.

I don't feed adult Orijen b/c very good adult foods are available that are much less expensive. IF the cost isn't prohibitive for you, Orijen adult foods are excellent.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

Samba said:


> Puppies can do fine on a good quality high protein diet. Unfortunately, most grades of meats used in dog food manufacturing have calcium and phosphorus levels that are higher than recommended for a pup.
> 
> Orijen uses low ash meats in their formula so that calcium and phosphorus are appropriate for a large breed puppy.
> .


that ^

other high protein foods are almost always grainless but have higher Ca levels than Orijen, which makes them not very suitable, IMHO, for large breed pups.


----------

